# Maven Tutorial für Anfänger



## P4G0 (17. Feb 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich habe gestern ein Tutorial für Maven-Einsteiger geschrieben. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## kama (17. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

habe gerade mal Dein Tutorial überflogen und folgenden Satz gefunden:


> Darunter folgt die Versionsangabe. Hier sind keine Grenzen gesetzt und jeder hat hier so seine eigenen Standards. Ich wähle hier die Standardvorgabe.


Das ist schlicht Falsch. Maven hat da ganz klare Regeln...wie eine version aussehen darf bzw. muss...Hier ein entsprechender Link dazu:
Versions Maven Plugin - Version number rules
Wichtig, dass eine Version auch das "-SNAPSHOT" üblicherweise enthält. Das eine Version als "gerade in Entwicklung" befindlich kennzeichnet.

Die Verwendest TestNG für die Unit Tests...bei einer Verwendung von TestNG ist es auch sehr hilfreich das TestNG Eclipse Plugin zu nutzen...dann kann man wie eigentlich üblich die Unit Tests zuerst einmal aus der IDE heraus starten...

Weiterhin hast Du zum Ausprobieren "laufen lassen" das "mvn install" via Eclipse gewählt...ich würde eher "mvn package" nutzen....

Ein Wort zum Thema Maven-Central fehlt meiner Meinung nach noch....sonst Denk nachher einer die Dependencies werden aus der 4. Dimension geladen ;-)

Weiterhin wäre zu sagen, dass man Ant nicht so global verteufeln sollte...Ant in Kombination mit Ivy liefert das Dependency Management für Ant...aber eben in Ant...mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Maven hat auch ein paar Haken und Ösen

Ansonsten sehr gutes Tutorial...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## P4G0 (18. Feb 2011)

Moin kama,

hmm mag sein, dass du dich am Besten daran halten solltest, aber wenn du dir mal verschiedene Libraries anschaust, werden die doch alle unterschiedlich benannt (z.B. einmal wie dein Beispiel und einmal Paket-ddmmyyy). Werde es aber trotzdem aktualisieren im Artikel.

Da es ein Anfänger-Tutorial ist, denke ich, dass es einfacher ist, das mit mvn install zu nutzen, vor allem wenn man das Paket als Dependency in einem anderen (lokalen) Projekt nutzen möchte. Den Rest soll man sich ja selber anlesen. Ein Artikel mit goals und profiles könnte ja noch folgen 

Was TestNG angeht: da ich einfach ein ganz kurzes Beispiel schreiben wollte, wäre die Erwähnung des TestNG-Plugins zu überdimensioniert. Es geht hier ja um Maven und nicht TestNG 

Ant habe ich doch nicht verteufelt. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Maven von Haus aus mächtiger ist 

Ein Wort zum zentralen Maven-Repo könnte sicherlich informativ sein, aber auch das finde ich muss nicht unbedingt in einem Anfänger Tutorial stehen. Vielleicht auch da ein weiterer Artikel, der einem zeigt, wie man weitere Repositories einbinden und welche standardmäßig drin sind.

Aber vielen Dank für das Feedback


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2011)

> hmm mag sein, dass du dich am Besten daran halten solltest, aber wenn du dir mal verschiedene Libraries anschaust, werden die doch alle unterschiedlich benannt (z.B. einmal wie dein Beispiel und einmal Paket-ddmmyyy).


Das manche Leute es falsch machen heisst noch lange nicht, dass es deswegen eine gültige Alternative ist.
Die Versionummern Logik ist eine der Maven Einstellungen, die man nicht konfigurieren kann, und deswegen muss man sich daran halten.
Der ganze Dependency Resolution Mechanismus baut darauf auf, dass man SNAPSHOTS von releases anhand ihrer Versionsnummer unterscheiden und sortieren kann.
Zu sagen dass hier jeder seine eigenen Standards hat ist schlicht falsch, es gibt diejenigen die sich an den Standard halten, und diejenigen die es falsch machen.

Ansonsten bin ich auf für ein [c]mvn install[/c] anstatt einem [c]mvn package[/c], besonders (aber nicht nur) in Multimodul Projekten.

Alles in allem find ich das Tutorial ganz gut, aber der theoretische Background den man braucht um Maven zu verstehen & nutzen kommt mir zu kurz, ein eigener Repo Manager ist eigentlich immer Pflicht mit Maven.


----------



## P4G0 (18. Feb 2011)

Ich muss zugeben, das mit den Versionsnummern name-ddmmyyyy glaube ich irgendwo mal bei den apache commons gesehen zu haben, deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass alles valide ist. 

Ein Bekannter sagte mir gerade, dass Maven dann lexikografisch sortiert, wenn man sich nicht an das Schema hält. Dennoch sollte man sich am Besten an die Vorgabe halten, deshalb passe ich den Artikel nun auch an.

Ich habe bewusst viel theoretisches weggelassen, da es genügend Tutorials gibt, die einen mit Informationen überfrachten. Meinen Einstieg in Maven habe ich in etwa genauso wie im Tutorial mit LearningByDoing gemacht. Ein Kommilitone hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, da er eben so ein kompaktes Tutorial gesucht hatte.

Das Tutorial ersetzt natürlich nicht die offizielle Doku und Fachbücher etc pp 

Ich bin derzeit auf der suche, nach einem sehr kompakten Maven-Repo für meinen vServer. Archiva frisst mir zu viel RAM, sodass der Server nach einer Zeit schon den Swap benutzt. Kennst du eine ressourcenschonende Alternative? Denkbar wäre auch, per SCP oder SFTP zu deployen und über meinen normalen Webserver bereitzustellen, ich habe allerdings noch keine passende Anleitung dazu gefunden.


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2011)

> Ich muss zugeben, das mit den Versionsnummern name-ddmmyyyy glaube ich irgendwo mal bei den apache commons gesehen zu haben, deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass alles valide ist.


Das ist wohl ein SNAPSHOT "Release" und das Muster stimmt mit den von Mavenvorgaben überein, es ist also valide.
Das heisst nicht dass es jeder machen kann wie ihm beliebt 
Da gab es eine Änderung in Maven 3: https://cwiki.apache.org/MAVEN/mave...ityNotes-UniqueSnapshotVersionsandClassifiers
Noch mehr zu Versionsnummern: Versioning - Maven - Codehaus

Ich steh auf Artifactory, aber "ressourcenschonend" ist das wohl nicht, dafür einfach.


----------

